# help identifying juvenile



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone able to help identify this little guy?



http://imgur.com/OWboTN3




http://imgur.com/MuHRjhZ




http://imgur.com/OXzfhZw


----------



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Protomelas "Tangerine Tiger" type part of the Protomelas taeniolatus complex.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1240


----------



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome, thanks so much!!!


----------

